# Portrait software??????



## steveWFL (Mar 2, 2017)

So I haven't done studio shoots in a few years and getting back in.  Whats the going "no second to none" plug-in for portrait?

Also i just downloaded the latest photoshop and lightroom.  The new lightroom amazes me so much, unlike my last portrait software that was my plug-in for photoshop, this time i hope to plug-in directly to lightroom.

GEEZ i woke up and Lightroom is the awesomeness, adobe hit it out of the ball park.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2017)

Well this is my choice.  Doesn't help much if you are going to use Lightroom. 
I also know several people that use PortraitPro.  Generally the plugin for Photoshop.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2017)

I vote for Imagenomic's Portraiture.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2017)

I use Portrait Pro, but you have to keep a very tight rein on it.  If you leave it in 'Auto' things get UGLY.  Quickly.


----------



## inpromptu.pics (Sep 14, 2017)

Can anybody tell me a good event software for editing and printing on the scene? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Whitelies (Sep 22, 2017)

Perhaps a naive question from a beginner, but why not just use photoshop?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 23, 2017)

Whitelies said:


> Perhaps a naive question from a beginner, but why not just use photoshop?



Plugins are generally more user friendly and take less editing knowledge so are faster and easier to use


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2017)

Whitelies said:


> Perhaps a naive question from a beginner, but why not just use photoshop?



is there a single button you can press to edit and smooth a portrait in PS?


----------



## Black_Square (Sep 23, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Whitelies said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a naive question from a beginner, but why not just use photoshop?
> ...



Yes. If you understand photoshop then you can group your global edits into an Action and adjust opacity/mask the results accordingly. Such an Action could be made to undertake basic edits through to more complex edits such as frequency separation. 

However, if you're serious about portrait editing then you're not going to be using a one click solution. Instead you're going to be spending your time understanding photoshop.


----------



## OldManJim (Oct 14, 2017)

I've had pretty good luck with ACDsee software. It's designed for portraits.


----------

